# $5,000 and One Hour Buys 10 Guns



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Too long to post, but a nice, well balance report ..... not!

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/Story?id=7297745&page=3


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I love ABC. The _*A*merican *B*ias *C*hannel_. In all honesty this article is terrible.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm planning on watching that tonight. You'll have to forgive my ignorance here as I've never been to a gun show, but don't they do a NICS call just like when you buy a gun in a store? If not, are you against that?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

mels95yj said:


> Yeah, I'm planning on watching that tonight. You'll have to forgive my ignorance here as I've never been to a gun show, but don't they do a NICS call just like when you buy a gun in a store? If not, are you against that?


Most of the sales mentioned were between private individuals, not dealers, which in some states do not require any background check or even any paperwork. Requiring a check may seem like a good idea, but since federally licensed dealers are the ones with access to that system, all of sudden you've limited any source of firearms to those vetted and approved by the federal government...whether that's a bad thing or not depends on your political views. :watching:

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I especially liked how they didn't choose a guy named "John Smith" to be their undercover. Coincidence? I think not. 

Oops, there I go profiling again. :smt083


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

kg333 said:


> Most of the sales mentioned were between private individuals, not dealers, which in some states do not require any background check or even any paperwork. Requiring a check may seem like a good idea, but since federally licensed dealers are the ones with access to that system, all of sudden you've limited any source of firearms to those vetted and approved by the federal government...whether that's a bad thing or not depends on your political views. :watching:
> 
> KG


Thanks for the clarification. I thought only dealers could sell at shows, therefore my confusion of why they didn't have to do the checks.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

mels95yj said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I thought only dealers could sell at shows, therefore my confusion of why they didn't have to do the checks.


That still may be true, but it depends on the state. For KY at least you don't need a background check for any transaction between private individuals within the state, whether they're at a gun show or on someone's back porch. I'm pretty sure other states have restrictions on that, though.

KG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

From the article...


> Gun rights groups don't want to see the loophole closed because they fear that background checks will hurt business at gun shows


I've bought several guns at gun shows. All from FFL dealers that did the insti-check. Sure you might see a couple sellers that don't do it and people are always trading outside but that's because they've always done it. Ever been to a stock yard? Lots of dog, knife, and gun trades go on there too. Old farmers like to do more than farm.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kg333 said:


> That still may be true, but it depends on the state. For KY at least you don't need a background check for any transaction between private individuals within the state, whether they're at a gun show or on someone's back porch. I'm pretty sure other states have restrictions on that, though.
> 
> KG


Here in NC you need a purchase permit from the Sheriff or posses a CHP, for _any_ transfer of a handgun. No restrictions on private sales of long guns.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone going to comment on the kids ABC set up to get shot at with paint? 

ABC's message: Don't bother with a gun, your gonna die, anyway.

They got some of the science right, and it is true that you should train with presentation under stress, and not just believe the gun is going to protect you. 

But c'mon, the shooter knew who to shoot second. How likely is that? And the kids new what they were carrying, knew it was play-acting. I see some flaws in the staging.

I noticed ABC failed to provide the names of organizations that can train you how to be effective in your own self-defense if you should decide to carry. tumbleweed

WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That show was total bull. They say they gave more training that half the states require to get a CCW. I doubt the class was over a couple/few hours. It's an 8 hour course here. Then take kids that have no real training other than their little class and give the the most POS holster I've ever seen and those white too long stretchy shirts and pit them against a firearms instructor. I know no one personally that would carry like those kids were. I would hope that most people would actually think about their wardrobe and adjust it accordingly to get access to their weapon. Second. Most crazy shoot em up people I doubt are firearms instructors. How many armed robbery tapes have we all seen on Tru Channel, Spike etc and see these people spraying fire without ever hitting a thing. 

That entire show was rigged to fail. 

I can't think of one person that just got up one day and decided to take a CCW class that had never fired a gun before or had next to know 1st hand knowledge. I find it even more unlikely that after taking their CCW class that they never practice getting their weapon out of the holster and be able to get a sight picture in a timely manner. I know no one that does not know to cover and jut stand there while they try to get their weapon out of that vice grip they called a holster.

When people like me train We're called gun nuts. When police do it it's called training. and we all know that no one needs a gun but LEO and the armed forces. :smt076


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Omar walks out holding a gaggle of guns, and, everyone is on him like it's bag's of crack or some contraband. 

What a load. 

Snapper-heads will use whatever is most convenient at that moment. Guns, cars, knives, bats, rocks, BOMBS etc. 

Take away the guns and they'll just use something else. 

Don't bother trying to make an effort to keep the loonies in the bin, now. Lettum loose and to run wild, then, lock 'em back up after they snap- AGAIN.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I wonder how much training Diane Sawyer had in how to draw from a holster? She says " Gee, I even knew what was going to happen and I couldn't react in time to draw". What bull.


----------

